# New items



## Courtland (Aug 2, 2020)

Have been doing a lot of urns I got my stuff into some funeral homes so hopefully can start selling again because shows have went away.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Courtland (Aug 2, 2020)

More pics. Some are pet urns. All have lids but I forgot to photo them for some reason.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Aug 2, 2020)

More photos

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Aug 2, 2020)

Pics

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Aug 2, 2020)

More pics

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Aug 2, 2020)

Have gotten some good redwood burl in a trade and its is really great stuff I just roughed out the biggest piece yet the only problem it is very very punky but great burl. Here is one to come I just have to dry it and finish it. Also I just got another Shipment of maple burl from @Mike1950 And holy cow man great stuff. Thanks again man. Lots of these came from it.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2020)

Beautiful work Courtland!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow. So much to look at. Outstanding work!


----------



## djg (Aug 3, 2020)

Amazing! I don't know which I like best. And huge!


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 3, 2020)

amazing. The way you bring the wood to life!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2020)

very nice- each one gets better.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 3, 2020)

Life's to short to turn ugly wood. Beautiful, I'm thinking of making my own urn but am going to suggest when the time comes for me to be planted, put me in a coffee can and save the urn for somebody else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Courtland (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!


----------



## Barb (Aug 4, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2020)

Beautiful stuff Courtland, I have thought about approaching Funeral homes in the past as a possible way to sell, but never followed through, let us know how it works out for you...


----------



## Maverick (Aug 4, 2020)

Beautiful work and the you really brought out the 'wow factor' in the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Aug 8, 2020)

Yea it has been great I went to 2 local and they bought everything I had in the spot. I have another meeting with them in a month and was told to bring as much as I can. As far as the wood I am just lucky to find people with great stuff.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 8, 2020)

Courtland said:


> Yea it has been great I went to 2 local and they bought everything I had in the spot. I have another meeting with them in a month and was told to bring as much as I can. As far as the wood I am just lucky to find people with great stuff.


Do you put a lid or stopper on them for the funeral homes?


----------



## Courtland (Aug 8, 2020)

Yea some don’t want it. I just gave them a box of tops and they can pick witch one they want I try to make most of my openings the same ish. They put a bag in the piece and then pour the ashes in. If the piece falls and hit the ground I doubt the tops will hold anything in anyways.


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Aug 8, 2020)

Incredible work Courtland, inspirational. What is your go to finish?


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 8, 2020)

Beautiful turnings!


----------



## Hilltopper46 (Aug 8, 2020)

Very nice turnings!


----------

